# My Story........



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Things seem a little slow hereabouts lately, so, for whatever its worth, I'll post my story pertaining to handguns.

I can't remember ever NOT being interested in handguns. My older brother brought back a Mauser M1910 from WWII, a .25 ACP, and that was the firsthandgun I ever shot. Our dismal performance that day prompted me to seek every bit of information about the handgun that I could. My first "gun book" was the Daisy Red Ryder Handbook.

As kids, we found various .38 S&W top-breaks, occasionally a .32 S&W, at local junk shops or second-hand stores. These could be found for $2 to $5, and with a little work, put into firing condition. Because they were cheap, we didn't mind tearing into their innards to work on them. There were a few attempts at home made guns, also. Kids don't know the difference between copper pipe and steel pipe, so we had a few barrels split. Again, because we were cautious, no real injury occured.

About my fifteenth birthday or so, around 1952~1954, I bought my first real revolver of my very own, a Colt New Service in .45 Colt. Around 1960 this became my first custom revolver, rechambered to .44 Special, adjustable sights, etc. I was hooked on the sixgun.

During the early 'Fifties, I was in the U.S. Army. An Infantry soldier, I was at one time the company armorer, and shot on two pistol teams. The first was on the 10th Infantry rimfire team, using then-new Ruger Mk. I target pistols. I was awful, but the others carried me and we won a trophy. Later I was on a .45 pistol team with the 3rd Infantry. We did fairly well, but got no trophy as I remember.

Out of the Army, I joined a local gun club and shot in several matches. I had no target grade guns at that time, and a friend loaned me a S&W K-22. For awhile, I shot my Ruger Blackhawk .357 Magnum in centerfire matches, using .38 Special wadcutters. I worked my way through Marksman and Sharpshooter stages before dropping out of bullseye competition. The lure of the big-bore guns called to me.

I hunted with a Colt Frontier Scout .22, taking squirrels and a rabbit or two. But the big magnums were calling. In the early 'Seventies, there was no handgun hunting of big game in Tennessee. Around 1971 or so I approached the (then) Tennessee Game and Fish Commission about legalizing that. To my surprise, I was listened to and accepted fairly. Within a year or so, Tennessee legalized big game handgun hunting.

Over the years I've gone with the Colt Gold Cup .45 ACP, done some shooting with a Colt Government Model ..38 Super, and shot every handgun I could get my hands on.

My first brand-new revolver was a Ruger Blackhawk .357 Magnum, and over the years, I seem to gravitate back to the Single Action.

So, with all due respect to your choices, I'll stick with my Single Actions, they have been my companion in the woods and fields, and now my daily companion for everyday life. I have found nothing to surpass them in accuracy, power, range, and especially beauty. These are som of my pet .44s, Three-Screw Rugers:










By my count, I have owned sixty-four handguns over the years, loaded over 100,000 rounds of ammunition, amassed a fair cartridge collection. If I had to do it al over again, I wouldn't change a thing!

Bob Wright


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

That's a pretty nice essay, Bob. I enjoyed reading it.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

enjoyed it ....thanks for sharing......JJ


----------



## nana7 (Mar 31, 2012)

I really enjoyed your story! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good read there Mr Bob as always. Them sure are some beauties you have there. Good luck with them all. :smt1099


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Good read there Mr Bob as always. Them sure are some beauties you have there. Good luck with them all. :smt1099


Hello there, Baldy!

Haven't heard from you in a long time - was beginning to get worried that something might have happened to you. Always glad to hear your input! You are one of the correspondents that make this forum so enjoyable.

Bob Wright


----------



## dman (May 14, 2012)

Very interesting history there , I think there's at least a book there . AH , the things you can teach us , what a pleasure to meet you and what a story , thank you and I have many questions .


----------



## kerrycork (Jan 9, 2012)

I know where Bob Wright is coming from. My first love affair, even before girls was my fathers 1873 .45 colt, if it wasn't with him it was hanging in the holster on his bedroom door. To this day I am very partial to the single action revolver and always will be. they are just good guns.


----------

